# في عملي لا احتاج الكهرباء....كيف؟



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2006)

لدي ورشة مؤلفة من مجموعة مكائن متكاملة لكنها خفيفة . مثل مخرطة , مثقب ,فريزة . تجليخ .

اضافتأ الى عدد مكائن يدوية تعمل جميعها بواسطة الهواء حصرأ . والبعض الأخر تعمل بواسطة بطارية

السيارة لغرض الأنارة ولتشغيل بعض المحركات الصغيرة التي تدخل مجال عملي .

لدي ضاغط هواء يعمل عند وجود الكهرباء الوطنية والهواء المخزون اشغّل به الأجهزة التي استخدمها

اما اذا نفذ الهواء وعدم وجود الكهرباء لأجل تغذية الضاغط . لدي اسطوانة اوكسجين اسحب الهواء

منها لأتمام العمل .


البغدادي


----------



## أبو غيث (12 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
طريقة حلوة كتير وتدل على الذكاء في استخدام الطاقة الكامنة في الهواء المضغوط ( بدلا من استخدام البطاريات و دارات اعادة رفع التيار ) خصوصا إذا لم تكن الكهرباء متوفرة بشكل متواصل
ولكن أعتقد بأن هذة الطريقة سيكون فيها صرف أكبر للكهرباء خصوصا إذا كانت لا تنقطع إلا قليلا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ ابو غيث المحترم .

نحن في بغداد نحصل على الكهرباء اربع ساعات يوميا بشكل متقطع وفي هذه الفترة يعمل ضاغط 

الهواء لمدة 15 دقيقة حيث يمتلئ الخزان الذي سعته 175 لتر وبضغط 10 بار .

اما الورشة الصغيرة و المكائن التي ذكرتها سلفأ تعمل بواسطة محركات هوائية يمكنك الأطلاع على

المحرك في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية . وان عملي هي الأت دقيقة . لاتتصورها مكائن ضخمة او كبيرة .

وفي حالت نفوذ الهواء الجأ الى اسطوانة ألأوكسجين اغذي المكائن لكي تعمل .

اما جو الورشة مشبع بألأوكسجين الذي يوسع القصبات الهوائية ويورد الخدود هههههه.

وهكذا حتى يفرجها الله سبحانه وتعالى .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يونيو 2006)

أخي شكري لماذا لا تطرح الفكرة كاملة لعلنا في فلسطين نطبق شيء مشابه فعندنا مناطق تعاني من نفس المشكلة

أرجوا أن تدعم ذلك بالصور أيضا

بارك الله فيك وفك ضيقكم ونصركم على أعدائكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ العزيز mzsk76 

مرحبا بك وبفلسطين المجاهدة البطلة .

ان اساس عمل الأجهزة التي تعمل بالهواء هو المحرك الهوائي . وسبق وان كتبت موضوع في قسم

الهندسة الميكانيكية تحت عنوان (المحرك الذي يعمل بالهواء )

حيث يمكن استخدامه بدل المحرك الكهربائي ويتفوق عليه بامتياز .

اما سبب طرحي هذا العنوان في قسم الطاقة المتجددة . هو لأجل استخدام البدائل لأدارة الأمور .



البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 يونيو 2006)

أخ شكري هل يمكن أن تضع الرابط

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يونيو 2006)

اليك الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17591&highlight=%E3%CD%D1%DF%ED%DA%E3%E1+%C8

البغدادي


----------



## احمد قوجاق (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## ميكوو (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكن يرجو توضيح دقيق بي الرسم وكيفية الصنع


----------



## على المرسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

اصدقائى الاحباء اقراؤ عن نيكولا تسلا وعن محركاتة


----------

